# More Yoshi pics



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the little man.....15 1/2 weeks old, about 4lbs. :catmilk
These pics are from this afternoon.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

He's soooo handsome!!! I just wanna squish him lol


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Those eyes.... *swoon* Are they really that blue??


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to hold him! He's so cute!! ♥


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Those eyes.... *swoon* Are they really that blue??


Yes they are! And he is soooooo modest about them.....:cool


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my4kitties said:


> Those eyes.... *swoon* Are they really that blue??





Meezer_lover said:


> Yes they are! And he is soooooo modest about them.....:cool


*THUD* <------ I'm now dead from the gorgeousness of Yoshi's eyes. lol


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He is YUMMY! He reminds me so much of Sully at that age. Though, Sully is a seal point and his body color darkened significantly with age.


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

I love his pretty eyes and face!!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Forgot I had some pics on my phone.....crappy quality, but you get the idea.

Here is Yoshi when he was younger (probably 11-12 weeks old):


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I LOVE kitty pics!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

He's gotten so big & so handsome! Such big pawsss! Awe. :]


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Soooo freakin cute!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He's a cutie


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww, what a cutie!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's sooo handsome! Gorgeous eyes and coat.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

He is such a beautiful boy :love2
Are his points getting darker? With himilayan guinea pigs (that are sort of siamese-marked guinea pigs) the points get darker with age. Yoshi looks like his mask is getting bigger. He is luverley!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Gorgeous eyes, gorgeous kitty, simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

CherryPie said:


> He is such a beautiful boy :love2
> Are his points getting darker? With himilayan guinea pigs (that are sort of siamese-marked guinea pigs) the points get darker with age. Yoshi looks like his mask is getting bigger. He is luverley!



Yup. He has already gotten a lot darker since we brought him home. It's one of the coolest things about Siamese cats.

It's really neat to see their colors change over the years. They are actually born pretty much albino and then their points start to develop.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Meezer_lover said:


> Yup. He has already gotten a lot darker since we brought him home. It's one of the coolest things about Siamese cats.
> 
> It's really neat to see their colors change over the years. They are actually born pretty much albino and then their points start to develop.


Oh wow, thats cool. It'll be good to see him develop over time


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Yup. He has already gotten a lot darker since we brought him home. It's one of the coolest things about Siamese cats.
> 
> It's really neat to see their colors change over the years. They are actually born pretty much albino and then their points start to develop.


Very nice seal point.

My Siberian changed a lot too, be ready for it. It is usually for the better though.

She got brown accents along her legs as she is getting older. She was pure white before but now her fur has turned into such a nice cream around her abdomen, and a VERY nice shade of brown around her arms/shoulders.

Your siamese should go undergo something similar, but maybe with some smoke grey which would be cool.

Mine could have either turned gray or cream, so I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He is just a little adorable baby! I love the eyes sooo much!
Yoshi looks like my Kitty when he was a little kitten!
The sweet little things


----------

